# South Texas Birds (mostly)



## rip18 (Apr 15, 2017)

I had a chance to go to south Texas recently, and got a few shots to share.

Scissor-tailed Flycatcher
Black-bellied Whistling Ducks
Summer Tanager
Greater Roadrunner
Northern Bobwhite


----------



## rip18 (Apr 15, 2017)

Eastern Cottontail
Northern Crested Caracara
Green Jay


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice images!
Bet it was neat to see some new birds.


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 16, 2017)

Great captures!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2017)

Quite a series of fine shots!  Nice job!
Had a roadrunner in front of me last week while hunting out there.  It looked like its tail was about 15 inches long.  No camera with me in the field.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Apr 17, 2017)

Awesome work ,Robert ! 

      I really like the rabbit photo ! love the birds !


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks, y'all!  I'll try to post some more soon.

Yes, it's always a treat to photograph critters that I don't get to see very often.


----------

